# install tcIX error



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

today after run

```
portmaster -L
```
I understand new version of 

```
tcIX
```
is coming 

so I use this command for install new version


```
make deinstall clean && make rmconfig && make install clean
```
but after sometimes I see this error


```
preprocessing llength.n      tcl/lists/llength
    preprocessing load.n         tcl/libraries/load
    preprocessing lrange.n       tcl/lists/lrange
    preprocessing lreplace.n     tcl/lists/lreplace
    preprocessing lsearch.n      tcl/lists/lsearch
    preprocessing lsort.n        tcl/lists/lsort
    preprocessing msgcat.n       tcl/intl/msgcat
    preprocessing namespace.n    tcl/variables/namespace
    preprocessing open.n         tcl/files/open
    preprocessing package.n      tcl/libraries/package
    preprocessing pid.n          tcl/processes/pid
    preprocessing pkgMkIndex.n   tcl/libraries/pkgMkIndex
    preprocessing proc.n         tcl/control/proc
    preprocessing puts.n         tcl/files/puts
    preprocessing pwd.n          tcl/status/pwd
    preprocessing read.n         tcl/files/read
    preprocessing regexp.n       tcl/strings/regexp
    preprocessing re_syntax.n    tcl/strings/re_syntax
    preprocessing registry.n     tcl/files/registry
    preprocessing regsub.n       tcl/strings/regsub
    preprocessing rename.n       tcl/control/rename
    preprocessing return.n       tcl/control/return
    preprocessing safe.n         tcl/control/safe
    preprocessing scan.n         tcl/strings/scan
    preprocessing seek.n         tcl/files/seek
    preprocessing set.n          tcl/variables/set
    preprocessing source.n       tcl/control/source
    preprocessing split.n        tcl/lists/split
    preprocessing string.n       tcl/strings/string
    preprocessing subst.n        tcl/strings/subst
    preprocessing switch.n       tcl/control/switch
    preprocessing tell.n         tcl/files/tell
    preprocessing time.n         tcl/time/time
    preprocessing trace.n        tcl/variables/trace
    preprocessing unknown.n      tcl/libraries/unknown
    preprocessing unset.n        tcl/variables/unset
    preprocessing uplevel.n      tcl/control/uplevel
    preprocessing upvar.n        tcl/variables/upvar
    preprocessing while.n        tcl/control/while
    preprocessing tclvars.n      tcl/variables/stdvars
    preprocessing socket.n       tcl/sockets/socket
    preprocessing update.n       tcl/events/update
    preprocessing variable.n     tcl/variables/variable
    preprocessing vwait.n        tcl/events/vwait
    preprocessing tclsh.1        tcl/intro/tclsh
No entry for tclsh in section 1 of the manual
    while executing
"exec man -w $section $manPage"
    (procedure "CopyManPage" line 9)
    invoked from within
"CopyManPage [lindex $ent 0] $tmpFH"
    (procedure "ProcessManFile" line 5)
    invoked from within
"ProcessManFile $ent $tmpFH"
    (procedure "GenInputFile" line 8)
    invoked from within
"GenInputFile $manInfoTbl $tmpFile"
    (file "./unix/tools/bldmanhelp.tcl" line 165)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/tclX.
Mostafa#
```

Dose this package is very important and I need it ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

You can just use


```
portmaster portname
```

to upgrade a port. No need for the whole deinstall/install thing. Portmaster handles that quite well.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You can just use
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So what I must do right now this package is uninstall ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

Type


```
pkg_info -R tcIX*
```

and you will see which ports require it. If there are none (left), delete it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

You probably already deinstalled it. Run 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Type
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I see this output


```
pkg_info: No match.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what I thought. Run the depends check and see if another port complains about it.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You probably already deinstalled it. Run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this command check all packages , but for one packages I run this command 

```
portmaster --check-depends tclX
```
but I see same output when I run

```
portmaster --check-depends tclX
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

You only need 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```
What you want to do is ask every installed port if it needs tclX. If no port complains about that missing tclX port, just leave it deinstalled and move on with your life.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You only need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run this command and it take long time
but I see this command edit some files 
can this broke my port tree or databases of packages


I have very bad experience with portupgrade ans it I do not use it for ever ,
I use only portmaster.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

What does portupgrade have to do with it? You're using _portmaster_ commands. They do nothing to your ports tree (except extract information from it), nor do they break things (no files are changed or deleted). 

All the command does is ask each port: "What are your dependencies?" and then it checks whether those dependencies are (still) installed. If they're not installed, portmaster will suggest installing them. That's all. 

If *portmaster --check-depends* finished without complaining about missing dependencies, you're fine.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

after run that command I see this output


```
===>>> Checking sguil-server-0.7.0_2
	===>>> lang/tclX is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]
```
and I understand sguil-server need this package


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, then answer 'n' and run 
	
	



```
portmaster lang/tclX
```
 and you'll have it back.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 23, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Well, then answer 'n' and run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After run that command I see this output


```
No entry for tclsh in section 1 of the manual
    while executing
"exec man -w $section $manPage"
    (procedure "CopyManPage" line 9)
    invoked from within
"CopyManPage [lindex $ent 0] $tmpFH"
    (procedure "ProcessManFile" line 5)
    invoked from within
"ProcessManFile $ent $tmpFH"
    (procedure "GenInputFile" line 8)
    invoked from within
"GenInputFile $manInfoTbl $tmpFile"
    (file "./unix/tools/bldmanhelp.tcl" line 165)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/tclX.

===>>> make failed for lang/tclX
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

It builds absolutely fine here. Update your ports tree and try again; the latest patches in this port are of April 22nd, so you (or the portsnap mirrors) may have (had) an outdated version.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 25, 2009)

After many many cvsup and update port tree , I see that error again


----------

